# Ummm....



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

How much oil was discovered?
Great pic.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I see nothing wrong here.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oooo that face!!!!!

/smooch


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

That new lipstick and blush is a little off for Millies complexion.


----------



## LukeTink (Jul 4, 2014)

Looks quite happy with hisself!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Is this about Millie being muddy?
Thought it was about who the heck would let her in the house like that.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Tennyson said:


> Is this about Millie being muddy?
> Thought it was about who the heck would let her in the house like that.



You're hilarious!!! Lol

I believe that the photos are in chronological order. She would have just strolled in from outside and sat down next to my wife whilst she was working. I'm not home yet so I believe there will be quite some mess waiting there for me. 

Wifey tried cleaning her up....


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Well tell the wifey she did a very good job cleaning Millie up.
And say it with a straight face.


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

So other than being dirty she seems to be doing fine while Wifey is working. I think you have your training solution - mud.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

golfgal said:


> So other than being dirty she seems to be doing fine while Wifey is working. I think you have your training solution - mud.



Ahh, this is the sacred kitchen/dining area where she tends to behave. Wifey is working on the dinner table.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Whoaa! Now that is impressive 
It is a delight to see her looking sooo happy!
What a gorgeous girl you are Millie even if you are covered in mud


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh gosh I forgive all her naughtiness in the other thread now.... she's adorable (as long as she's not in MY kitchen!):uhoh:


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Did she find what she was looking for? 
LOL

Mike D


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Haha, goodness, mucky but pure gold!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Someone looks happy! LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Millie's so adorable, looks like she had a great time.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

It happened again....


----------



## sniz (Mar 23, 2014)

ha! 

My wife would FLIP OUT if our pooch came into the house looking like that!


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

sniz said:


> ha!
> 
> My wife would FLIP OUT if our pooch came into the house looking like that!


Lucky for Diesel and me that our door leads right to the basement, which has a hose hooked up by a floor drain. 

Just tell her how young she looks while cleaning up the pup, young a vibrant, then run!!! shoes travel pretty fast. :hide:


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

The eyes say, It wasn't me!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I must commend you for having such a Golden's heaven of a back yard, but I can't help wondering what on earth you have in that yard - pigs, perhaps?


----------

